

Google closes Motorola Spain and 30 other subsidiaries in order to fight iPhone - gjulianm
http://www.xataka.com/moviles/google-cierra-motorola-espana-a-pesar-de-sus-ventas-en-su-guerra-global-al-iphone

======
gjulianm
I don't know if it's OK to submit things on other languages but this blog is
the original source, they worked in the exclusive and since HN guidelines say
that it's better to submit the original source, here it is. Feel free to
remove it if it doesn't comply the rules.

Here you have the translated page
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xataka.com%2Fmoviles%2Fgoogle-
cierra-motorola-espana-a-pesar-de-sus-ventas-en-su-guerra-global-al-
iphone&act=url)

